# The Lil' Ranger



## Bill Hays

This is one fun little shooter!

The one I made is crafted from G10 but a lot of different materials could be used as well.










Print it out and use spray adhesive to put it directly on the material you want your shooter cut out of!


----------



## NickOhMan

How Thick is the G10 used on this slingshot?


----------



## dean hinckley

what is G10? sorry if its an obvious answer


----------



## Bill Hays

G10 is made from stacks of fiberglass sheet forming a laminate by injecting epoxy, heating it up and applying great pressure.... thus creating an extremely tough material that's practically impermeable, flexible and that's many times stronger than the toughest wood.

In tests, I've shot a steel ball clean through three 1/4" sheets of plywood and at the same time using the same setup and ammo shot a 1/8" thick piece of G10 and it barely put a dent in it.

That particular Lil' Ranger is made from 5/8" thick G10.


----------



## wd40

Bill,

You are designing, making and selling great slingshots. We can all see that.

But what I want to really commend you for is putting many of your designs right out there for those that want to, or need to, make their own.

From what I can see, you have shared many of your patterns on this forum.

I mean, you keep writing all these beautiful songs, and then you immediately give the sheet music away free.

My hat is off to you.

WD40


----------



## jmplsnt

Bill I have one of these in the process right now but it will be some time (perhaps even months) until it is done. I am really going slow and trying to do what I feel to be a great design justice. I will share it on the forum when it is done, whenever that is.

You know I have always been a man who does his own thing and that includes making his own slingshots. But I absolutely had to try this one and some day soon I will have to break down and try both the Gamma and the Flipper, too. I had printed some of these off right after you posted it so I started on it. I'm almost a little uncomfortable making something that I didn't conjure up on my own but then again I guess you could say I live in a house I ddn't build and drive a truck I didn't make, too. So I guess there won't be too much harm in very slowly and carefully making a slingshot I didn't design, too.

Thanks again for sharing your wonderful designs with everyone like you do.


----------



## Bill Hays

Guys, it's my pleasure!
I'm always interested in seeing what others are doing and trying to improve on my skillsets.

jmplsnt, since you're on a ship a lot... you might be able to get access to some starboard... it's really nice stuff to use as well. I'm actually thinking about getting some to use too.


----------



## NaturalFork

Bill you have been an inspiration to me from the get go. Perry from A+ and yourself are personal heroes to me. Keep it up!!


----------



## The Gopher

Hey Bill, I'm finally getting round to makign this one, but my printer never prints your images to scale, What is the fork width so that i can scale it? thanks a million!


----------



## Dayhiker

Bill, as you know I made one of these in 3/4-inch plywood and it's one of the best slingshots in my BIG collection. I just want to say thanks. You are a very talented man and a truly nice guy.


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks guys, I appreciate the compliments.

The distance between the fork is 1 3/4" on this one. You can increase up to 2.25 with no reduction in accuracy.. just in speed.
Remember, to increase speed with the same bands, all you have to do is use a narrower fork width. But in doing so, it heightens your risk of fork hits.


----------



## The Gopher

Bill, why does decreasing fork width increase speed? is it because the angle the bands are taking in relation to the line of the shot? Just curious, thanks again, Dan.


----------



## alex30808

Has the image been removed? I can't see one..only "Posted Image" in the text.


----------



## FoxTrot

alex30808 said:


> Has the image been removed? I can't see one..only "Posted Image" in the text.


Me too.

Sorry for resurrecting the topic, but could someone post again the picture, looks like it was excluded from the server.

Thanks.


----------



## Bill Hays

picture URLs updated


----------



## VAshooter

Bill,

I too would like to thank you for releasing so many designs to be reproduced and for developing new techniques for manufacturing your frames which gives your customers faster delivery on less expensive slingshots that equal the quality of your original models.


----------



## Bill Hays

VAshooter said:


> Bill,
> 
> I too would like to thank you for releasing so many designs to be reproduced and for developing new techniques for manufacturing your frames which gives your customers faster delivery on less expensive slingshots that equal the quality of your original models.


Not a problem Man

I just enjoy a challenge and seeing how far we can develop this whole slingshot thing... nothing would make me happier than if someone were inspired by me or one of my designs and came up with something that changes the whole way we look at slingshots.. we've come a long way in a short time, and still there's much more to come!


----------



## ForkLess

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the compliments.
> 
> The distance between the fork is 1 3/4" on this one. You can increase up to 2.25 with no reduction in accuracy.. just in speed.
> Remember, to increase speed with the same bands, all you have to do is use a narrower fork width. But in doing so, it heightens your risk of fork hits.


 wow this makes so much sense, I thought I noticed a speed increase going forkless.


----------



## skropi

ForkLess said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, I appreciate the compliments.
> 
> The distance between the fork is 1 3/4" on this one. You can increase up to 2.25 with no reduction in accuracy.. just in speed.
> Remember, to increase speed with the same bands, all you have to do is use a narrower fork width. But in doing so, it heightens your risk of fork hits.
> 
> 
> 
> wow this makes so much sense, I thought I noticed a speed increase going forkless.
Click to expand...

Bill Hays later demonstrated, in a video, that the opposite is true. Narrow fork widths give less speed than wider ones


----------



## cpu_melt_down

This video...?


----------



## skropi

cpu_melt_down said:


> This video...?


Yep, that's the one. I am just not sure about draw weight. When I shoot narrower forks, it seems to me that the draw weight is lessened. Could be wrong on that though.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

This seems still to be a point of contention; I'm not smart enough to know the difference...

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/21898-fork-width-and-speed-two-different-test-results/

https://www.theslingshotforum.com/threads/speed-vs-fork-width.33523/


----------

